# Selfridges|Birmingham



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well someone gave me this idea to make this thread on Selfridges in Birmingham to see how everyone would react considering that no one could phase how amazing the Cube was. Well heres a few pics...

*Pic at night*









*Pic from a distance*









*Evening pic*









And yes this is completed, so what do you think?


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Good thread!
Personally I don't like this building.I'm an enthusiat of contemporary architecture and all these crazy shapes,but I can't look at this building and feel confortable.It looks like a big wall with measles.
There should be more windows,like in the first picture.


----------



## Bachy Soletanche (Aug 19, 2005)

Another picture:-









And one of the inside:



















Last one:


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Its nice seeing new development and this is a great thread but this lacks windows and I'm not a fan of its funky odd shape. This looks like a bean bag chair or something. 
The interior isn't really that grand, it looks like something out of the 70's(and not in the good way). I like bold thinking, but this isn't really that bold, its just odd.


----------



## x-boy (Feb 17, 2007)

I thinks its a great adition to the city! its "silver dishes" looks great!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll bet the interior is nice... I'm not a huge fan of the exterior 'look', but maybe it grows on a person.


----------



## guajero (Jul 2, 2008)

I really didn't like living in Birmingham that much and I think it is a great addition to the city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Very neat building, albeit a bit out of place but gives a nice contrast. However, I wouldn't want to live near it. I'd get a seizure looking at that thing out my window.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

It's not really good or bad, honestly, just odd.


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

I like it...


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

It's horrible, really. Cool, but horrible. It doesn't fit its location. A building like that needs some serious space to breathe in my opinion.


----------



## Cassina009 (Jun 9, 2008)

Kevlargeist said:


> It´s horrible, really. Cool, but horrible. It doesn't fit its location. A building like that needs some serious space to breathe in my opinion.


I have to agree to will you - it looks like a spaceship about to take off, or explode into thousands of silver buttons!


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Very random.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

horrible.....


----------

